# Casamientos



## anthodocheio

No sé si tenía que usar la palabra matrimonio o boda, pero, por todas las telenovelas que he visto se me ocurió una pregunta. Les voy a decir lo que entendí yo y me dicen ustedes si he ententido bien, o sea que en America Latina la pareja se casa dos veces; una en la iglesia y una con ceremonia civil. 
Ademas, por lo que entendí, en Mexico es mas importante casarse en la iglesia y en Argentina lo mas importante es la ceremonia civil. ¿Es esto correcto?

Aquí en Grecia la pareja se casa una vez y en caso de que es en la iglesia(que es la majoria) lo tiene todo, la bendición de Dios y la verificación legal.

¿Cómo es en sus paises?


----------



## luis masci

anthodocheio said:


> No sé si teníatendría que usar la palabra matrimonio o boda, pero, por todas las telenovelas que he visto se me ocurió una pregunta. Les voy a decir lo que entendí yo y me dicen ustedes si he ententido bien, o sea que en America Latina la pareja se casa dos veces; una en la iglesia y una con ceremonia civil. (Aunque es correcto lo que dices, creo que suena mejor así: "una en la iglesia y otra por medio de una ceremonia civil")
> Ademas, por lo que entendí, en Mexico es mas importante casarse en la iglesia y en Argentina lo mas importante es la ceremonia civil. ¿Es esto correcto?
> 
> Aquí en Grecia la pareja se casa una vez y en caso de que essea en la iglesia(que es la mayoria) lo tiene todo, la bendición de Dios y la verificación legal.
> 
> ¿Cómo es en sus paises?


Antes que nada quiero decir que tu español es muy bueno. Casi perfecto.  
Yo no sería tan determinante. Quiero decir que habrá personas para quienes el casamiento religioso sea más significativo que el civil y viceversa, tanto en México como en Argentina. Aunque creo que en México la religión está bastante más arraigada que aquí. 
Eso de los “dos casamientos” es todavía cierto. Lo normal es que la pareja se case por civil uno o dos días antes de la ceremonia religiosa. Esta última se reserva (generalmente) para un sábado y posteriormente se lleva a cabo una fiesta.
Pero debo decir que actualmente también existen parejas que hacen ambos casamientos en un mismo acto, y la verdad es que la tendencia de hoy es a formar pareja sin siquiera casarse. Cada vez se registran menos casamientos formales.


----------



## cuchuflete

Según el DRAE

boda:


> * 1.* f. Casamiento y fiesta con que se solemniza.


matrimonio


> * 1.* m. Unión de hombre y mujer concertada mediante determinados ritos o formalidades legales.
> * 2.* m. En el catolicismo, sacramento por el cual el hombre y la mujer se ligan perpetuamente con arreglo a las prescripciones de la Iglesia.


 ¿No te parece extraño que los muy estimados autores del DRAE describen ritos legales y un sacramento del catolicismo, y ni palabra de ritos o sacramentos de demás religiones?  Amplia perspectiva la de ellos.


----------



## xarruc

En Inglaterra se puede casar en la iglesia o lo que es llamada "a registry office". En las dos casos hay que firmar "the wedding register" abajo los ojos de dos testimonios. En la iglesia lo hacen antes de marchar, normalamente a un lado del iglesia o en las cambras privadas.

En un registry office, o bien cualquiera sala con el permiso de conductar las bodas (p.ej una palacio rural), es totalamente prohibido a mencionar Dios o cualquiera cosa religiosa.

Normalamente la gente van desde la iglesia a un lugar donde se celebra una fiesta. Generalamente una cena seguido por un disco. Por razones de espacio y dinero es normal que la cifra de invitados a la cena es más pequena que el numero de invitados al disco.

Antes de la casamiento el novio (stag) y la novia (hen) tienen fiestas de todos hombres o todas mujeres (stag-night y hen-night) donde se emborrachen todo el mundo y despedir el liberdad. Hoy en dia much gente hacen más que la ultima noche, con semanas al estrangero. Imagino que ya sepas...

No sé las tradiciones de las otras religions.


----------



## anthodocheio

xarruc said:


> En Inglaterra se puede casar en la iglesia o lo que es llamada "a registry office". En las dos casos hay que firmar "the wedding register" abajo los ojos de dos testimonios. En la iglesia lo hacen antes de marchar, normalamente a un lado del iglesia o en las cambras privadas.


Asi se hace en Grecia, me estaba dificil describirlo.


> En un registry office, o bien cualquiera sala con el permiso de conductar las bodas (p.ej una palacio rural), es totalamente prohibido a mencionar Dios o cualquiera cosa religiosa.


Parece que sabes mucho sobre el tema!


----------



## anthodocheio

luis masci said:


> Antes que nada quiero decir que tu español es muy bueno. Casi perfecto.


 
Gracias Luis, y gracias por las correcciones. Es dificil hablar de algo que nunca has hablado o leido antes (en cierto idioma).

Y había empezado a pensar que a nadie le interesa el tema!


----------



## Malevo

Como dijo alguien por alla arriba, es muy cierto que en Argentina la gran mayoria de las parejas ya no hacen mucho caso del matrimonio, desde que es mas facil irse a vivir juntos sin niguna clase de formalidad, para que en caso de existir incompatibilidad puedan terminar la relacion mas fácilmente. En todo caso, el indice de divorcios es muy alto, por cada pareja que se casa, una se esta divorciando. Por eso cada vez se estila menos casarse. 
Para los que quieren hacerlo, solo deben presentarse en la oficina de Registro Civil, hacer los tramites correspondientes y una vez que firman la Libreta de Casamiento y todo esta listo, al salir del edificio, los esperan amigos y familiares que les arrojan arroz. Este tramite es para registrase como matrimonio ante la ley. Luego, otro dia (muchas parejas lo hacen el mismo dia) realizan la ceremonia religiosa, sea en una capilla catolica, o protestante, depende de cada credo, para estar casados "ante Dios". Despues de eso se hace la cena, con fiesta y baile, puede ser una fiesta de etiqueta o mas informal, todo dependiendo de la idiosincrasia de quienes se casa. Es verdad que antes de unirse en matrimonio, tambien hay otras fiestas denominadas "despedidas de solteros" donde tanto el hombre como la mujer, festejan separadamente con sus amigos/as como para decir adios a la vida de "single". 
El proximo sabado asistire a una fiesta de bodas que se realiza despues del casamiento "por civil", despues de lo cual no habra ceremonia religiosa. Este casamiento solo se registra ante la ley ya que esta pareja no considera muy importante las formalidades rituales. En fin, es muy lindo tener pareja, pero despues de un año de matrimonio muchos se divorcian, lo cual es un tema aparte. 

Saludos


----------



## Cereth

anthodocheio said:


> No sé si tenía que usar la palabra matrimonio o boda, pero, por todas las telenovelas que he visto se me ocurió una pregunta. Les voy a decir lo que entendí yo y me dicen ustedes si he ententido bien, o sea que en America Latina la pareja se casa dos veces; una en la iglesia y una con ceremonia civil.
> Ademas, por lo que entendí, en Mexico es mas importante casarse en la iglesia y en Argentina lo mas importante es la ceremonia civil. ¿Es esto correcto?
> 
> Hola!!
> Has entendido bien , en México aún sigue siendo más importante la boda a la iglesia que al civil. Puedes realizar los dos eventos el mismo dia pero esto es más bien raro, será que a los mexicanos nos encanta la fiesta y por eso separamos la boda al civil (donde solo va la familia de los novios y amigos íntimos) de la boda religiosa (dónde generalmente van hasta los vecinos).
> Por ejemplo uno de mis mejores amigos se casó en enero al civil y va a casarse a la iglesia hasta mayo sin embargo él y su esposa no viven juntos, él sigue viviendo en su casa y ella con sus padres, vivirán juntos hasta que se casen a la iglesia. :O !!!
> 
> Es una costumbre que va en decremento pero sigue siendo lo más común en México.
> 
> Me gustaría aclarar ya que hablamos de matrimonio, que las bodas mexicanas no son TODAS como la que se ve ilustrada en la película BABEL. =^.^=


----------



## rgrafe

Ciertamente, aquí en Venezuela solemos casarnos tanto por el Civil como por la Iglesia, pero para contraer matrimonio por ésta última es necesario haber contraído el primero. El Civil es la boda ante los ojos de los hombres, te puedes divorciar y la boda eclesiástica es ante los ojos de Dios, "lo que Dios une el hombre no lo separa", es decir, no te puedes volver a casar por la Iglesia mientras que por el Civil todas las veces que quieras, previo divorcio; de lo contrario, incurrirías en el delito de bigamia y se paga con cárcel. Saludos.


----------



## Totopi

En España, lo normal es casarse bien por la iglesia, bien por lo civil. Creo que si te casas según el rito católico el estado reconoce este matrimonio y se inscribe en el registro civil. También existen las parejas de hecho, que es un modo más rápido de formalizar una relación, puede ser entre hombre y mujer, hombre y hombre y mujer y mujer. El papeleo es más rápido y las separaciones también lo son, digamos que hay gente que prefiere esta modalidad porque no compromete tanto como el matrimonio y ofrece derechos que las parejas que no han formalizado su situación no tienen, por ejemplo a la hora de tener hijos, casa, etc. En España los gays y lesbianas también pueden casarse por lo civil, por la iglesia de momento no (la iglesia no es tan moderna todavía ).
En cuanto a la manera de celebración, digamos que hay de todo un poco. Hay bodas y bodorrios . Hay gente que invita a todo el mundo: amigos, vecinos, familia cercana y lejana, conocidos, amigos de los padres, compañeros de trabajo... Y gente que sólo invita a sus más allegados y otros que van al registro civil y ya está, no hacen celebración ni nada. Se puede decir que hay bodas para todos los gustos. Las bodas con celebración, bien sean por lo civil o lo religioso, se suelen celebrar los sábados. Antes lo normal era que la ceremonia (religiosa o civil) fuera por la mañana-mediodía, ahora se celebran muchas por la tarde. El convite consiste en una comida que se alarga hasta bien entrada la tarde (o noche en caso de que sea una cena), luego viene el baile, luego las copas... y al final acabas a las mil de la mañana que ya no sabes ni dónde estás, ni quién se casaba. 
Saludos


----------



## anthodocheio

rgrafe said:


> Ciertamente, aquí en Venezuela solemos casarnos tanto por el Civil como por la Iglesia, pero para contraer matrimonio por ésta última es necesario haber contraído el primero. El Civil es la boda ante los ojos de los hombres, te puedes divorciar y la boda eclesiástica es ante los ojos de Dios, "lo que Dios une el hombre no lo separa", es decir, no te puedes volver a casar por la Iglesia mientras que por el Civil todas las veces que quieras, previo divorcio; de lo contrario, incurrirías en el delito de bigamia y se paga con cárcel. Saludos.


 
?Es decir que si te casas una vez en la inglesia no te puedes casar otra?
?No hay divorcio de la inglesia?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

anthodocheio said:


> ?Es decir que si te casas una vez en la inglesia no te puedes casar otra?
> ?No hay divorcio de la inglesia?



Este es en la iglesia catolica - y es por eso que el rey Henry VIII de Inglaterra queria separarse de la iglesia, para casarse con otra (Esposa no. 2 de 6).


----------



## luis masci

anthodocheio said:


> ?Es decir que si te casas una vez en la inglesia no te puedes casar otra?
> ?No hay divorcio de la inglesia?


Jeje... parece que no estás muy al tanto del pensamiento de la iglesia católica.
Aquí, y creería que en cualquier parte, sería bastante fácil eludir eso y casarse de nuevo por la iglesia aunque ya lo hubieras hecho antes.
Creo que no habría manera de descubrir el engaño.
El único inconveniente, es que se supone que quien se casa por la iglesia, lo hace a través de ella pero ante Dios. También se supone que si te casas por la iglesia es porque crees y aceptas eso.
Si vas a trampear, se supone que Dios, el que tú crees y respetas, lo sabe. Entonces 
¿Cuál sería la gracia? ¿Para quién sería el engaño?


----------



## Malevo

luis masci said:


> Jeje... parece que no estás muy al tanto del pensamiento de la iglesia católica.
> Aquí, y creería que en cualquier parte, sería bastante fácil eludir eso y casarse de nuevo por la iglesia aunque ya lo hubieras hecho antes.
> Creo que no habría manera de descubrir el engaño.
> El único inconveniente, es que se supone que quien se casa por la iglesia, lo hace a través de ella pero ante Dios. También se supone que si te casas por la iglesia es porque crees y aceptas eso.
> Si vas a trampear, se supone que Dios, el que tú crees y respetas, lo sabe. Entonces
> ¿Cuál sería la gracia? ¿Para quién sería el engaño?


 
Jesucristo dijo "si alguno aborrece a su mujer, dele carta de divorcio". Te puedo dar la cita otro dia. Por eso, ante el legitimo divorcio, uno puedo volver a establecer matrimonio segun la iglesia. Por supuesto, el Romanismo papista tiene miles de vueltas, pero Jesus tambien dijo " a la Ley y al testimonio, si no dijeren conforme a esto, es porque no les ha venido la Luz"


----------



## afabafa

Aquí en México la cosa es que te cases por los dos lados por la iglesia y por lo civil, la primera es por la gente que sea religiosa y quiera llevar vestidos blancos y cosas de esas. la segunda que es por el civil es para confirmar que la pareja de enamorados va a compartir o no sus bienes (casas, carros, empresa.. lo que tengan) esto es por bienes separados donde cada uno mantiene sus finanzas por su lado, entonces si se llegan a divorciar lo que cada uno hizo de dinero se le queda, y por bienes mancomunados donde la gente comparte todo lo que tiene y lo que posiblemente haga en cuanto a dinero se trate, y si se llegaran a separar 50 porciento para la mujer y 50 porciento para el hombre. si se quieren separar por la iglesia me parece que se puede meter como una tipo apelación para que ante la iglesia queden divorciados tambien, pero es un tramite largo y cansado así que la gente comunmente no lo hace, o simplemente se evita el casarse por la iglesia.


----------



## mirx

Creo que no habría manera de descubrir el engaño.


Para que una pareja heterosexual se pueda casar por la iglesia católica en México, primero tienen que asistir a un seminario que imparten personas especializadas para eso. En el seminario o curso, les hacen reflexionar sobre el matrimonio y lo que significa, las implicaciones y las reponsabilidades a las que se están comprometiendo. Este seminario es "obligatorio" para todos los aspirantes.

Para saber si una persona ya está casada, la iglesia "corre las amonestaciones". Esto es, en un plazo determinado de tiempo se recaba información de las otras diócesis para saber si X persona no está ya casada.

Efectivamente México es un país católico, y por lo tanto la ceremonia religiosa tiene mucho más peso que la civil para la sociedad. Contradictoriamente el gobierno -que se supone es el representante de la sociedad- es laico. Desde hace casi 200 años el gobierno está peleado con la iglesia, y esto dificulta que ambas ceremonias se realicen en el mismo acto.

Es muy común, que la pareja se una por las leyes civiles y aún así no vivan juntos hasta que se "casen".

La iglesia católica no divorcia pero SI  anula los matrimonios. Algunos de los motivos son:

Esterilidad en alguno de los cónyuges
Impotencia
Que alguno de los esposo haya mentido y en base a dichas mentiras se hayan unido como pareja. Ej. Ser alguien que no es.
Cometer y repetir delitos graves como asesinato, violación etc, por alguno de los cónyuges.

Nuestra ex-pareja presidencial Vicente Fox y Martha Sahagún de Fox, fueron recibidos individualmente por el Papá, ya que no eran reconocidos como pareja ante "los ojos de Dios" (ambos habían estado casados por la iglesia con sus respectivas parejas).


----------



## anthodocheio

mirx said:


> La iglesia católica no divorcia pero SI anula los matrimonios. Algunos de los motivos son:
> 
> Esterilidad en alguno de los cónyuges
> Impotencia


¿De verdad? Lo lo podría imaginar que la iglesia anule los matrimonios por tales razones.



luis masci said:


> Jeje... parece que no estás muy al tanto del pensamiento de la iglesia católica.
> .
> .
> .
> El único inconveniente, es que se supone que quien se casa por la iglesia, lo hace a través de ella pero ante Dios. También se supone que si te casas por la iglesia es porque crees y aceptas eso.
> Si vas a trampear, se supone que Dios, el que tú crees y respetas, lo sabe. Entonces
> ¿Cuál sería la gracia? ¿Para quién sería el engaño?


 
Tienes razón. Sabes, en Grecia somos ortodoxos. Aqui casí todos los matrimonios se hacen en la iglesia pero hay divorcio y uno se puede casarse en la iglesia hasta 3 veces. Pienso que en el principio fuera por otros motivos, como para los viudos para que se puedan casarse de nuevo de verdad, es decir en la iglesia.


----------



## mirx

anthodocheio said:


> ¿De verdad? Lo lo podría imaginar que la iglesia anule los matrimonios por tales razones.
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razón. Sabes, en Grecia somos ortodoxos. Aqui casí todos los matrimonios se hacen en la iglesia pero hay divorcio y uno se puede casarse en la iglesia hasta 3 veces. Pienso que en el principio fuera por otros motivos, como para los viudos para que se puedan casarse de nuevo de verdad, es decir en la iglesia.


 
El propósito fundamental del sagrado matrimonio es precisamente la reproducción de la especie, una pareja esteril no está cumpliedno con los designios de dios así que pueden separarse.

"...y prometo amarte y respetarte todos los días de mi vida hasta que la muerte nos separe.."
Los viudos se pueden casar de nuevo, por que la muerte ya los separó.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hi, everyone. Soy de Venezuela y estoy por casarme, así que apoyo a Raúl Grafe (en casi todo lo dicho).

Normalmente, hay tres 'ceremonias': el casamiento legal (por el civil), la boda eclesiástica, y la súper fiesta de matrimonio (no puede faltar!  ). Cada una tiene su importancia.

Aquí, si no te has casado *por el civil* (la autoridad correspondiente, es decir, el prefecto o jefe civil debidamente registrado ante la ley) no estás casado, por lo cual no puedes tener una boda eclesiástica (por la iglesia), y entonces sería muy raro que celebraras una fiesta de matrimonio!  

Mi país es oficial y predominantemente católico, y la *boda eclesiástica* es muy importante a nivel social si perteneces a una clase alta, si eres una personalidad famosa, o si tus creencias religiosas están muy arraigadas.

Personalmente, ni siquiera soy católica, así que no me casaré por la iglesia, pero sí por el civil, y celebraré mi matrimonio con mis seres queridos (ah, y los de mi prometido, por supuesto!  )

En nuestra cultura, las *fiestas* son muy importantes, y hasta tenemos un dicho: "si tu matrimonio no fue bailado, entonces no te has casado" (if you didn't dance for your wedding, then you're not married!  ).

Ah, y antes de casarse, también tenemos las "*despedidas de soltero/a*" (bachelor's party). Como en otros países, lo normal es que los amigos/as de los novios les hagan una fiesta 'ladies only' o 'men only' según corresponda, y hacen _desastres_ para decirle adiós a la 'libertad' de la soltería. Al menos yo, no planeo tener una de esas (y más le vale a mi prometido que tampoco!  )

Lo socialmente aceptable es la despedida para la novia bajo estándares 'moralmente sanos' (aquí, es como una 'bridal shower'), pero muy pocos hacen eso. Muchos prefieren los stripper shows y grandes dósis de alcohol, lingerie + sex practical jokes para las chicas, y pornografía dura para los chicos. Claro, nadie habla de eso tan explícitamente como lo estoy haciendo, je je...

I'm sorry, what's the question again?


----------



## anthodocheio

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Hi, everyone. Soy de Venezuela y estoy por casarme, así que apoyo a Raúl Grafe (en casi todo lo dicho).


 
*!Felicitaciones Venezuelan_sweetie! !Enhorabuena!*




> Lo socialmente aceptable es la despedida para la novia bajo estándares 'moralmente sanos' (aquí, es como una 'bridal shower'), pero muy pocos hacen eso. Muchos prefieren los stripper shows y grandes dósis de alcohol, lingerie + sex practical jokes para las chicas, y pornografía dura para los chicos. Claro, nadie habla de eso tan explícitamente como lo estoy haciendo, je je...
> 
> I'm sorry, what's the question again?


 
You are so funny!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

anthodocheio said:


> *!Felicitaciones Venezuelan_sweetie! !Enhorabuena!*


Gracias, anthodocheio!  

Ah, y si aún te quedan dudas (o curiosidad  ) sobre las costumbres latinoamericanas, envíame un Mensaje Privado (planear una boda aquí toma mucho tiempo y esfuerzo, no se pueden colocar todos los detalles en un hilo de estos...)

Un abrazo,
VS.


----------



## anthodocheio

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Gracias, anthodocheio!
> 
> Ah, y si aún te quedan dudas (o curiosidad  ) sobre las costumbres latinoamericanas, envíame un Mensaje Privado (planear una boda aquí toma mucho tiempo y esfuerzo, no se pueden colocar todos los detalles en un hilo de estos...)
> 
> Un abrazo,
> VS.


 
Gracias VS. No hace falta. Yo aun no estoy por casarme. Snif
Te deseo lo mejor


----------



## Lusitania

Hola,

En Portugal puedes elegir el matrimonio catolico o civil. Siempre pasas por el registro civil para organizar el proceso pero solo haces una cerimonia.

Saludos


----------

